# My morning coffee



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

One of my staff texted me and said he was going via a coffee shop on the way to work, did I want something? So by way of an experiment I asked for a double shot flat white.

This is what I got...










Nice. :S


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Reckon (s)he ran all the way back?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You will still never beat this .....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Jeezus! That is UGLY!


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Nijntje said:


> One of my staff texted me and said he was going via a coffee shop on the way to work, did I want something? So by way of an experiment I asked for a double shot flat white.
> 
> This is what I got...
> 
> ...


You'd think the clue would be in the word "flat"


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The abomination that boots was served needs to be entered in the LAC shoot out


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> The abomination that boots was served needs to be entered in the LAC shoot out


Ah my guilty secret , I was the barista ..........


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good microfoam, nice art - what's to complain about....??


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

CrazyH said:


> You'd think the clue would be in the word "flat"


It was like industrial waste scum. Delicious ;(


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Hope you didnt pay for that


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> Hope you didnt pay for that


I'm the boss, I never pay for my coffee


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

about sums it up...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Was that a polystyrene cup?

Looks like it came from the 80s


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

It does look polystyrene doesn't it? But it's a wax paper one, not that it improves the situation. It's also a lot bigger than it looks, probably about 400ml!


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Gah, that made me gag just looking at it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Did she have a car crash on the way back?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Did she have a car crash on the way back?


Oh you've met her then?


----------

